# 16/160lbs/5'11



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

yeh, i look like a skinny little torag in these pictures so scutinize away!


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You do look thin but cut.

You have some really broad shoulders and will be able to pack on some serious size.

You look like you can do probably 20-25 pullups right?


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

Are you US or UK?


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

I've never maxed out on pullups, i just do 4x8 on back day. I'm from england, milton keynes.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You look good mate. You got some good genetics. Great bicepts too. All you need to do is gain some weight. That will atomatically come because of your age.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

winger said:


> You look good mate. You got some good genetics. Great bicepts too. All you need to do is gain some weight. That will atomatically come because of your age.


I think Winger has it spot on. You have a superb frame to build on. Your lats look very good.

As you get older you will begin to pile on the pounds but make sure you try to keep that waist line down.

I can see you're only 16 but have you been using any roids? That is NOT me suggesting for one second that you should!!!

Predator


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

Looking good for that age, reason I asked is because there seem to be more big young guys in US, must be something to do with high school lifting being a bigger deal....that and the portion sizes over there!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2004)

Thats a brilliant set of lats you got there, especially for 16, are you sure you're really 16? You look bigger than I was at that age, I hope you're not doing roids as you're way too young for that crap. I reckon you'll be pretty damn big at 18 if you continue with your routine probably around 200lbs plus, how long have you been training?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have never seen so many red headed kids before.

That must be common in the UK.

I probably dont see 1 red head kid a month.

Is this normal for the UK to have alot of red heads?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I have never seen so many red headed kids before.
> 
> That must be common in the UK.
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing. Are they all brothers of Insanity? 

We must have more of a melting pot I quess.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

no im not on any steroids. I've been training at a gym since end of july last year. I'm not a red-head, i get quite dark hair when it grows long - like ash blonde. Cheers for the replies everyone!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

good base there mate keep up the good work!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

jakethesnake said:


> no im not on any steroids. I've been training at a gym since end of july last year. I'm not a red-head, i get quite dark hair when it grows long - like ash blonde. Cheers for the replies everyone!


Well Jake even if you dont have red hair you still look good.  How did you get your face so dark?


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

bad lighting and bad camera.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

at 16 and with a frame like that you can put on some serious natural mass in the next few years....get a good routine going with diet, supps, and training and you'll be dropping all kinds of panties


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Man I wish I was 16 again, no wait make that 21.  Legal for us yanks to drink at 21.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

I think my diet is probably holding me back. I did have a set bulk diet but kinda sidetracked - I need discipline, and with all your comments, i well get motivated and get back on track!

cheers everyone


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

the trick to the bulk diet is just alot of food...not that hard to get sidetracked on that

just eat alot more protien then fat and carbs.........at 16 i wouldnt recomend steroids but i would recomend an appitite stimulant...ask your doctor about 'cyproheptadine'

at your age it's safer and more effective then creatine and most other supps..plus it's not something that gains the weight and size for you. it just helps you eat more so you can gain the wait all on your own


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

cheers miami. I'll look into that. steroids are being mentioned quite abit in this thread


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

lookin great for a 160 pounder, when i was 160 pounds i wasn't even looking half as good as you. You look musclier than some heavier guys, r u sure ur only 160lbs. In a few years time u'll be huge.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah jake, similar size too me mate and same age, its wierd cas i have wide shoulders, abrnormally large traps for my build. Keep up the good work matey and get your diet right, ill see posing with the likes of the Big Ronnie then.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

actually looking at the photos again, you really do have a good build, look at your lats WTF??? they are big. JEALOUSLY kicking in now


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

MatracaBergFan said:


> lookin great for a 160 pounder, when i was 160 pounds i wasn't even looking half as good as you. You look musclier than some heavier guys, r u sure ur only 160lbs. In a few years time u'll be huge.


Yea I have to agree there. Genetics are everything. Good genetics and a good diet will take you very far. Heck there is a guy in my gym that doesn't have a clue about training and looks great. I would trade builds in a heart beat. This guy does all the wrong things and still look like he is contest ready. Who am I to tell him that he is doing it wrong.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

i think im tiny but that just motivates me to get going. I think the problem i have with a clean bulk is how bland the food is and how often i have to get off my **** to cook it. The only meal i like is 100g oats w/raisins and wacked in the microwave till its solid. YUM, apart from that i need ideas!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Your only meal you like, I toss in the protein powder after it is cooked and I eat that too.

I also bake up many potato's and put them in the fridge. Apples, oranges, berries, all finger food there.

If I cook some steak I cook 3 and take the other 2 into work in baggies. Nice and simple there.

I have protein powder at work but dont usually use it but just in case, same with peanuts, just in case.

Canned tuna, life saver there and beings that i have a Avacado tree, I use this instead of mayonase in the tuna, again nice and simple.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

tuna's nice and simple. I havent actually got protein powder otherwise i would add it to the oat mix, aswell as making up a whey/oat shake. I gotta get some, probably dymatize


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Dymatize Chocolate is nice, and also not to expensive.

I just bought two tubs, and am well impressed.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

yeh, its good stuff. Its just getting round to buying it


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/

Buy it there m8ty

Very good service, cheap delivery if you buy 1 tub, free delivery if you buy 2.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

This is a Fairly new most muscular shot. I know i need work on my chest and arms.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

A rear double bi. I dont think i flared my back enough here.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

A front lat spread. I dont think i flared my left lat enough here.

Thats all for now


----------

